# Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?



## Zander05 (22. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen ein GFK boot gekauft .
es wiegt ca. 150-200 Kilo und wiegt mit 2 personen und gepäck circa  350-400 kilo . da ich das boot mithilfe eines Elektromotors befördern  möchte, bin ich mir nicht sicher , welche motor der richtige ist. ich  bin auf den Excursion 46, welcher 520 Watt hat, eine schubkraft von 1495  kilo und einen Schub von 22,0 kp.Hinzu muss man noch die strömung vom kanal berücksichtigen. da ich mich nicht so gut damit booten und motoren auskenne , frage ich mich  ob der Motor aus reicht oder ich zu einer leistungsstärkeren und teureren  Variante greifen muss ?

danke schon einmal im voraus =)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

In meinen Augen kannst du nen E-Motor vergessen! #d

Zumindestens wenn du nur mit E-Motor fahren möchtest, denn mehr als langsame Schneckenfahrt wirst du nicht hinbekommen.

Du bist warscheinlich mit einem Verbrennungsmotor besser bedient.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Zander05 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

ok danke schon einmal dafür =)
leider habe ich die erfhrung gemacht, dass aus miener sicht ein verbrnnungsmotor die fische verscheucht.  wie wäre es mit dem excursion NRS 86. der hat brauch immerhin
*24 V  Salzwassertauglich Schub 37,2kp 1152 Watt Schubkraft 2780kg Marke:  Excursion NRS 86 ? 
*

?=)
 gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Die Scheuchwirkung eines Verbrenners ist auf einem vielbefahrenen Kanal nicht soo groß. Teilweise fängt man beim Schleppen Hechte nur wenige Meter hinter der Schraube. 
Wenn du ein paar Meter Strecke machen möchtest, kommst du nicht um einen Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## Zander05 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

ok danke schön  da ich aber nicht durch den kanal heißen will würden aber, anstatt eines elektromotors, 4ps reichen oder ?=)


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Die müssten reichen


----------



## Stipfel (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Hol dir einen 4-6 Ps 4 Takter, am besten von Honda... die sind nach meinen Erfahrungen mit die leisesten und auch sparsamsten... 
für kleinere Vertikalangel runden, kannst du ja auch noch einen günstigen E-motor ranhängen, wenn es deine persönliche Vorliebe ist!

Lg Stipfel


----------



## ulf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Hallo

Wenn es nicht sonderlich eilt, würde ich mit dem 4-5PS Motor noch etwas warten. Wenn da die Änderung mit der Anhebung der  Leistung der führerscheinfreien Motoren kommt, wird sich die Preissituation bei den 5 PS Motoren, grade bei den gebrauchten, wohl etwas nach unten entwickeln.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Zander05 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Ihr habt alle gut reden : ich gab gerade mein fast Leztes Geld für das Boot ausgegeben und jetzt muss ich schon wieder auf n teuren Verbrennungsmotor sparen  aber ihr habt schon recht . ;(
Und Ulf , weisst du wann das durchgesetzt wird ?


----------



## ulf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*



Zander05 schrieb:


> [...]Und Ulf , weisst du wann das durchgesetzt wird ?



Weder ob noch wann . Wenn's dir aber nicht eilt ....

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Zander05 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

naja eigentlich schon , aber trotzdem danke =)


----------



## Stipfel (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Elektromotor für mein Boot ?*

Augen offen halten...
gerade ausserhalb der "Bootssaison" ist sowas manchmal günstig zu bekommen...

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=74035142


----------

